# Insurance fraud. Uber/Lyft and your policy



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

More and more drivers are reporting Uber and Lyft are NOT covering accidents and drivers are getting seriously burned.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> More and more drivers are reporting Uber and Lyft are NOT covering accidents and drivers are getting seriously burned.


I find that really hard to believe. Do you mean that the $600 billion insurance industry doesn't have my back? I'm an Uber driver, I have the best coverage. Don't I?


----------



## Uber_rat (Jun 3, 2016)

This is not fraud on the part of Uber, Lyft, or the insurance company. This is nothing new. Personal insurance policies clearly state that your are covered for "personal" use of your vehicle. Commercial insurance is required for business use with the exception of some states and insurance companies that offer "ride-share" policies. It's very simple to change your insurance company to one of those options (commercial or ride-share coverage).

It's really fraud on the drivers part by not informing their insurance company that they are using their vehicle for business purposes.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

What is your net worth? Below 100k you are pretty much judgement proof so 86 the insurance scam. Just another hand in your pocket for the fruits of your labor


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> More and more drivers are reporting Uber and Lyft are NOT covering accidents and drivers are getting seriously burned.


Welcome to the real world!

Now that your blinders have been removed you are seeing things for how they are.

Forget Uber/Lyft. No one, and I mean NO ONE has your back out there.

Uber and the passengers are out to screw you at every turn.

You are one fender bender away from learning the true cost of peek-a-boo insurance.

Do yourself a favor: take your new found knowledge and run, do not walk, to the nearest exit.

_(It is NOT rideshare, dagnabit!)_


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> What is your net worth? Below 100k you are pretty much judgement proof so 86 the insurance scam. Just another hand in your pocket for the fruits of your labor


You must be young.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Uber and Lyft both companies are fraud. Unfortunately judicial system in USA does not exist any more.
This is total anarchy.


----------



## cola363 (Apr 24, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> More and more drivers are reporting Uber and Lyft are NOT covering accidents and drivers are getting seriously burned.


The guy in the video talks about periods 1 & 2 being covered by Uber/Lyft insurance policy. It's periods 2 & 3 only. The lady mentioned in the video appears to involve period 1. Anyways, I strongly suggest getting ride share insurance that covers all three periods, not just period 1.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> More and more drivers are reporting Uber and Lyft are NOT covering accidents and drivers are getting seriously burned.


Bet I can carry out my fair share of office equipment from headquarters.
I never get shorted.
NEVER.

There would be a computer equipment sale all the way back to Louisiana.



cola363 said:


> The guy in the video talks about periods 1 & 2 being covered by Uber/Lyft insurance policy. It's periods 2 & 3 only. The lady mentioned in the video appears to involve period 1. Anyways, I strongly suggest getting ride share insurance that covers all three periods, not just period 1.


There are only 2 periods.
With Customer.
Without Customer.
All they need to know.


----------



## cola363 (Apr 24, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> There are only 2 periods.
> With Customer.
> Without Customer.
> All they need to know.


No, there are three periods; app on with no pax, app on with no pax but en route to pick up passenger (pinged & accepted), and finally app on with pax.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uber covers you for LIABILITY in Period 1 for 50k Injury/100k Totak/25k Property
Liability is damage you cause to third party.

Uber then covers you for LIABILITY in Period 2 and 3 for $1,000,000

Uber also covers you for COLLISION and COMPREHENSIVE on *CONTINGENT *on you have valid insurance coverage. The insurance company has every right to deny you if you violate the terms of their service agreement.

It is your responsibility as an independent contractor and *adult *to ensure you are fully covered.


----------

